
Ask HN: Why my Show HN does not appear - DYSpider13
I tried to post a show hn, and in the beginning it was only visible to me but after a while it completely disapeared.
======
dang
It got hit by a spam filter. Sorry about that; those are tuned more
aggressively for new accounts. We've marked your account legit so it won't
happen again. In the future, please email hn@ycombinator.com instead of
posting such questions here. That's in the site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

Since HN is an English-language site, we generally don't allow submissions in
other languages (even la belle langue, I'm afraid). But a Show HN is a
different case. You can post your site as a Show HN, where the intention is to
gather feedback from the community, as long as the discussion is in English.
But a bit more initial context will be needed. The way to do this is to add a
comment to the thread giving the backstory of how you came to work on this,
and explaining what's different about it. That tends to nudge discussion in a
good direction to begin with, and in your case it will also make it clear to
the readers that they can discuss the project with you in English.

~~~
DYSpider13
Thank you Dang :). That's clear. (Sorry for the inconvenience, first time in
HN).

~~~
dang
No problem at all, and welcome!

------
mtmail
Brand new account might need a 'vouch', another older HN to click a link.

[http://vegcheck.co/](http://vegcheck.co/) is a french website so HN might be
the wrong target audience and nobody clicked.

